

Show HN: NodePoint – A free ticket system for the modern world - dendory
http://nodepoint.ca/

======
cscharenberg
On such a pleasant Saturday I hate to nitpick, but I do have some feedback:

I think you should take a critical look at the front page and see what it is
communicating. My personal take: I have no idea. A modern ticketing system...
like TicketMaster? Train tickets? Is this an API that interfaces with venues?
After my developer instincts kicked in I thought maybe a bug-tracking system.
The page needs to be specific about what type of ticketing and who will want
to use it.

Ah, in the Windows Fact Sheet I found this: "NodePoint is a ticket management
platform based on the Bootstrap framework. It is meant to be simple to setup
and use, yet still offers many features such as user management, access
levels, commenting, release tracking, email notifications and a JSON API."

THAT's what should be on the front page, although "ticket management" still is
vague, and referring to Bootstrap seems irrelevant to me personally - that's a
developer detail.

\----

The "Changes and Improvements" is way more visible than any further
information, which is way down in the footer. The "Sales" link is just an
email link. What type of enquiries are you expecting? What is there to sell,
if it is free? You might have two audiences: small businesses and developers.
You may need to totally separate the messaging so they each can see what would
interest them.

And finally, the demo requires me to register which isn't going to happen when
I know so little. What if you just generate a random login and auto-login the
visitor?

So look, I personally think the page could use some rethink for clarity of
target audience. Then I might investigate a bit more.

~~~
dendory
Thanks for the feedback! The page is brand new, and yes the professional
services we'll be offering are upcoming, so sales will make sense then. I will
work on adding more information on the front page itself. The demo is also
setup so you can at least view products and tickets without registering,
although adding a demo login is a good idea, I'll do that now.

